

For $75, This Guy Will Sell You 1,000 Facebook 'Likes' - joshuahedlund
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/05/16/152736671/this-guy-will-sell-you-sell-you-1-000-facebook-likes?ft=1&f=93559255

======
petercooper
Go on Fiverr and you can get similar for $5, ditto for Twitter following
offers. But using this approach on a serious project you don't want getting
shut down in future? Risky and not worth it IMHO.

